# Mountain Rose Herbs



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Ordered May 21 (Wednesday), shipped May 22 (Thursday), arrived today May 28 (Wednesday) via UPS, three working days in transit, as specified by UPS tracking site. Note that Memorial Day intervened, delaying the shipment. All contents were in order (CB, beeswax, bentonite, stearic acid). The deal went exactly as specified on the website. MRH gets 10 out of 10 for this shipment. Everything was packed securely. Good going MRH! 

Mountain Rose Herbs in Eugene, OR.


----------



## pinkduchon (Oct 15, 2008)

I use them a lot. They are great.


----------

